# FS: Anubias Barteri Nanas



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Easy to grow, can be floated or tied to wood/rocks/decor, no ferts, low light, propagate by splitting rhizomes.

Regular: 2 for $8, 4 for $15

Small: 5 for $10, 8 for $15

Updated Pics, pics cont. on last page:
































Thanks


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Is terr a difference between the nana and the normal anubis?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ooh! I will take two!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha Pm sent


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Long time no bump


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump for some beautiful plants and a great member to buy from. I got a few of these anubias a few weeks ago. Very healthy and doing great. Even in my tank!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

anubias barteri 'nana' is a smaller form that grows more horizontally
anubias barteri 'barteri' is rather large, and tends to grow more upwards, great for a background plant


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, they are Nanas A lot of them are actually taller than wider right now though:lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

can work out a larger quantity deal


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

can they do well with dosing using Flourish excel attached to wood? cheers Laurie


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, I don't dose it with anything, it really just lives floating in my water or just stuck to some wood


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Are these still available?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Great little Nana's [UPDATE 20/02/12]*

I just got 4 of these great little plants, very bright and healthy. I would recommend them if you are looking for nice nana's, thanks again Nicole. 
Here's the 4 Nana's attached and growing on a piece of driftwood and doing very well, picture added 20/02/12.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Long time no bump


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump for a sunny day!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

to the top


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump, for larger quantities we can work out a deal.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

to the top


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

boopity boop


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

nana nana nana


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i will be pming you after exams.. honestly too swamped right now, but i want some


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Np, I got summer school so I can meet you on campus if necessary.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

bump......


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

goodbye summer..


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Price drop.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Small ones left.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

great healthy plants to get, mine were sprouting new leaves even though my tank was super murky for weeks.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

ilam said:


> great healthy plants to get, mine were sprouting new leaves even though my tank was super murky for weeks.


Thanks Ian


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pending PU


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Newly cut good sized nanas for sale again


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Mediums/Smalls:


----------



## bmanchan (Aug 23, 2012)

i would like a couple medium and small plants...


----------



## Gafi (Aug 28, 2012)

do you ship to people in Ontario ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Pms replied.


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

PM sent... still waiting on reply


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

;; do you still have some? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

